# R32 GTR front bumper support / reinforcer



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

Does anyone have in the U.K. currently? Ideally the N1 as pictured above.

I can find them abroad but ideally I need one this week. 🤞


----------



## Takeshi23 (Oct 6, 2019)

Kristofor said:


> View attachment 269424
> 
> Does anyone have in the U.K. currently? Ideally the N1 as pictured above.
> 
> I can find them abroad but ideally I need one this week. 🤞


Hi Kristofor,

You may consider this one, give them a call :








R32 Skyline GTR Front Crash Bar


Brand new Nissan front crash bar for your R32 GTR or GTS with a front mount intercooler. Nissan discontinued the original R32 GTR crash bar some time ago. This is a genuine Nissan part originally designed for a newer skyline. These have been modified in house to fit the R32 chassis and re...




www.boostfactory.ca





Hope it helps.


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

Sourced one thank you for all the help 👍🏻


----------

